# atlas switches



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

I found some, but it has been tough to find the older style atlas switches. seemed everyone was sold out.

Guess they are pushing the newer gray plastic snap together track.
I probably should have went with it, but I have a lot of regular track (non gray plastic).

My inner track is the gray plastic track I got from a set.

the outer track is not. and I plan on doing 2 more loops, that it just seems easier to use the older style track.


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

How are you going to match up turnouts to plastic track? Are you doing dcc? 
I have been reading trying to figure out how to do dcc to the turnouts.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

No im not doing dcc.
one of the train sets I bought has an adapter from the plastic track to the older style track.
used some cork to make a gradual ramp to adjust for the height difference.
This set is for my son (he's 4). painted some streets on it. he loves putting his hot wheels on it.


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

That's really cool,4 yrs old and has a awesome layout. Wasn't aware of the adapters. Sweet.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

well, it is some old track I had. The houses are blocks of wood with printed and pasted on.
Figured that would be tougher and he could play with them more if he wanted to.

Not sure if adapter is the correct term, but here is a picture of it:


----------

